# Something for the old man...



## Midwinter (Sep 2, 2013)

Something for my dad for helping out with my tuition this semester. He has an old slicer hes been using for 20 years thats damn near a nub at this point so I thought I'd surprise him:spiteful: .
Overall length 17" , heel to tip 10 3/4.
1080+ averaging hrc 59.5 
Pretty closely lines up with my comparable Takeda for thickness.
Handle is osage, red spacers, cocobolo ferrule and end cap

Pretty excited!:clown:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. 

Thats such a nice present. I'm sure he was thrilled. On a side note, I like your Spam mug. lol


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice gift. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## Midwinter (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh crap, I didn't realize this was my first post...getting my forums crossed again...forgot to stay lurked haha. On a side note if you are ever in Austen MN, the Culvers there has a spam burger... the only location that does.
I'd like to think I'm better than that....turns out I'm not.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 4, 2013)

yumm, spam burger!lol


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 4, 2013)

yumm, spam burger!lol welcome!


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome nice gift for your Dad.Spam is used for all kinds of stuff here.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 26, 2013)

I hear the spam museum in Austin, MN is pretty sweet.

Welcome!


----------

